# Can CM be flashed on Verizon S4 with locked bootloader?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So a friend of mine who is just getting into Android ROMs asked me what phone to get. He's on Verizon and won't be switching, that's not an option for him. I suggested the S4, because I've seen how many different ROMs are still available for that device, and because I have an S3 and the similarities between the two will make it easier for me to help him.

I just want to confirm that the S4 even with the locked bootloader can still flash CM and other AOSP ROMs. I know there will be more issues because of the locked bootloader, but I just want to make sure I didn't just give him bad advice.

Thanks.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

No it cannot unless it has mdk firmware


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

can you clarify what that's supposed to mean? Sorry, not an S4 owner, only just tuned in to S4 threads because of my friend. If someone could quickly sum up the situation I'd appreciate it.


----------



## nergal_di_cuthah (Nov 16, 2013)

TenderloinShadow said:


> can you clarify what that's supposed to mean? Sorry, not an S4 owner, only just tuned in to S4 threads because of my friend. If someone could quickly sum up the situation I'd appreciate it.


Go to settings >more>about phone>build number. The last 3 letters are how the phone is identified on forums/websites. MDK was the first build of the phone, it came without an locked bootloader. It can use (pretty much) any ROM. All other builds have a locked one, so cannot. 2 build currently can run safestrap roms which use stock kernal. The latest 2 builds you can root but not ROM (outside of alpha experimentations)


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> can you clarify what that's supposed to mean? Sorry, not an S4 owner, only just tuned in to S4 threads because of my friend. If someone could quickly sum up the situation I'd appreciate it.


Honestly the LG G2 is probably his best bet man


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

<-- so regrets not getting this phone when it first came out. Having to fuc k with SS + ROM slots constantly is a pain sometimes


----------



## mistertac (Feb 7, 2014)

foo said:


> <-- so regrets not getting this phone when it first came out. Having to fuc k with SS + ROM slots constantly is a pain sometimes


I know what you're saying.. I had to hop on swappa and get an mdk s4 I couldn't take it anymore

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

